# Dash & Control Lights Out - '91 Stanza



## tdishman (Jan 4, 2005)

I recently acquired a 1991 Stanza GXE. One of the first things I noticed was that the dash, climate, and shifter lights do not work when the headlights/parking lights are on.

I checked all the interior fuses, and they are all good. My next thought was the dimmer switch was bad, but since it's more than an ordinary switch and costs about $70 from Nissan, I figured I'd check my hunch before purchasing.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the fuses under the hood also.

Troy


----------



## tdishman (Jan 4, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> Check the fuses under the hood also.
> 
> Troy


I will do this as soon as it quits raining. It seems odd to me that they would put that fuse under the hood, but then again none of the interior fuses sounded like they would control the dash & control lights.


----------



## tdishman (Jan 4, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> Check the fuses under the hood also.
> 
> Troy


OK, I poked around under the hood, and all the fuses were good (didn't/couldn't check the relays, but I highly doubt the dash lights are controlled by a relay).

I think I might try a cheap eBay dimmer switch next.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

relays woudl have nothing to do with the inside lights as far as i know. coudl be bad wire connection from the headlight switch or could just be all those lights are bad....its always possible. I'd be under the dash with a wiring diagram checking wires and probing (if you have a meter).


----------

